# how do you create a check box using appleworks?



## edX (May 11, 2004)

ok, my lady is making some forms for work and needs to add check boxes to some choices for answers. i have found the circles that you can type (using key caps) but i haven't been able to figure out how to make the little boxes. any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## gdekadt (May 11, 2004)

Hi ed - you'll need to use a symbol font - try o,p,q and r, in Zapf Dingbats or Wingdings - or get the Character Palette open and look under Miscellaneous.


----------



## edX (May 11, 2004)

thanks gdekadt!! i knew it must be a simple and yet not glaringly obvious solution.


----------



## edX (May 12, 2004)

actually, the only one i found was using web dingbats and typing c. but thanks for your answer. it put me on the right track and i found what i was looking for.


----------



## ksv (May 15, 2004)

A more sophisticated way of doing that would be using the Character Palette which you have to enable in the International control panel. There are various checkboxes and other symbols in the Miscellaneous category.


----------

